# Any one else keep multimammates?



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello, I've had 4 female multi's living with one of my single fancy bucks for around a month now. Just wondering what you all keep them in? I think I've decided to just buy them a bigger cage and leave them be tbh, theyve turned my fancy mouse feral and one of the little ***** has just bitten me pretty hard because I tried to prevent escape. Not impressed with them at the moment :x


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

:lol: 
Deffinately don't keep them in plastic, is all i can suggest.

The one doe I put in with them, seems to have turned feral, but she was a dickweed to begin with. :? 
My ASFs are quite tame though.


----------



## omahapied (Aug 29, 2010)

I keep mine - 1.3 and 8 five day old babies - in a deep plastic tub. The parents (original 1.1) are not tame at all. Their babies are handled daily and are much more friendly. I'm guessing that as I continue to handle them they will get better and better with time. My mice that stay in their aren't especially friendly though...


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Mine live in an old cupboard  Plan to post piccies this week alongwith piccies of all my cages  I have to say none of mine have bitten (yet :lol But they love trying to escape. And have suceeded a few times too :lol: So now i have a trusty long reaching fish net that I use to catch them


----------



## martenfisher (Aug 2, 2010)

I love my africans. I keep them in plastic with no problems. I also keep them mixed with mice somtimes and I use the females to raise my baby mice when I get too many. If my africans get out they never run I just pick it up by the tail and put it back. I don't have any real aggression issues but I do know that an organized coloney is very accepting to babies mice or rats but will kill an introuduced adult with fierceness. They are so loving yet very cruel to intruders except for my hand or babies. Even my tame africans are squirmy and dont hold well but are cute just the same.


----------

